# Great White in the Sound



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Careful out there.


The link didn't post, but the 14'er pinged inside the sound then just off the Point a few hours later.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

You're gonna need a bigger boat . . . Here's to swimmin' with bowlegged women !!!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

That was Katherine. I think she was in the Pamlico last year too.
Looks like she was all over the Pamlico this time. 
Someone was saying there were some bigguns down Avon way this time of the year. Might have to think about a winter trip. 
Of course, at 14 feet and 2300 pounds, there ain't nothing that would slow that one down. 
Betcha I could get a yak up on plane if I saw it though.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Time to get a 130w... and a good harness. Better chain yourself to your truck and have a knife ready.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Eh I was trout fishing not too too far from that Saturday and Sunday and I saw it on my phone while on water saturday, just what I need to see in kayak.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Harrrr!!! I'll find this fish for ya for $3000 and Ill catch him and Kill him for $10000! So make up your mind, You can play it cheap and be on welfare for the summer or antee up and put this place back on a payin basis! Remember that little "Kitner"boy!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*One of the greatest scenes EVER, in a movie . . . 

I remember the first time I heard this in the movie theater in 1975, at age 14 . . . Gave me goosebumps and made me think !*


----------



## yanxfan (Sep 15, 2004)

Ever!!!!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

pods said:


> That was Katherine. I think she was in the Pamlico last year too.
> Looks like she was all over the Pamlico this time.
> Someone was saying there were some bigguns down Avon way this time of the year. Might have to think about a winter trip.
> Of course, at 14 feet and 2300 pounds, there ain't nothing that would slow that one down.
> Betcha I could get a yak up on plane if I saw it though.


Mary Lou was in the sound on 2 occasions last year
js


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

yanxfan said:


> Ever!!!!


+1


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

js1172 said:


> Mary Lou was in the sound on 2 occasions last year
> js


Mary Lee pinged once just inside ocracoke inlet January of 2013 but from what I read they said the GPS tagging wasn't accurate enough to guarantee she had gone inside the inlet just that she had come very close to it. No doubt Katherine had herself i nice little adventure in some rather shallow water.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

BoilermakerJohn said:


> Mary Lee pinged once just inside ocracoke inlet January of 2013 but from what I read they said the GPS tagging wasn't accurate enough to guarantee she had gone inside the inlet just that she had come very close to it. No doubt Katherine had herself i nice little adventure in some rather shallow water.


I was wondering about Mary Lou last year too. Seeing Katherine's pings she was all over the Pamlico. She was definitely gallivanting in some shallow water for a couple of days.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought those pings were reported with a buffer of 10-25 miles around them to prevent people from targetting the sharks.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Where was it posted of the shark? I know there are quite a few sites on line and haven't seen it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

CJS said:


> I thought those pings were reported with a buffer of 10-25 miles around them to prevent people from targetting the sharks.


Now, WHO would do that ? LOL ! ! !


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Ocearch.org


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pods said:


> I was wondering about Mary Lou last year too. Seeing Katherine's pings she was all over the Pamlico. She was definitely gallivanting in some shallow water for a couple of days.


Three unattended RV/Campers were left unattended at Canadian Hole for over a week.

Dare County Sheriff's Department is investigating but efforts to reach the registered owners of the RVs have been unsuccessful.

All the vehicles had Ontario Registrations.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Three unattended RV/Campers were left unattended at Canadian Hole for over a week.
> 
> Dare County Sheriff's Department is investigating but efforts to reach the registered owners of the RVs have been unsuccessful.
> 
> All the vehicles had Ontario Registrations.


I remember that. The Kintner's were some very polite folks.
And what was the name of that guy who walked the dog? I can still hear him calling................Pippet.........................Pippet...............Here Pippet.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Gotta' be the harbor seals. Those things are everywhere these days. If I were a 2000-pound fish they'd look awful tasty.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't care what that bepper says that water was in the low 40s that day she wasn't there


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

There are no sharks in the sound.....just like there are no alligators either!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Take a look at this, bronzbck:

warm-bodied mackerel sharks

If seals are present, she's probably gobbling some fat rich morsels!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Haven't seen any seals this year. Saw a few about 3 months ago we never have more than one here and there


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/CapeHatterasNS/posts/868780369840025


----------

